# FreeBSD 12.1 + Apache 2.4.41 + PHP 7.4.3 + Mod_Security 2.9.3 [Discussion]



## StreetDancer (Mar 3, 2020)

Has anyone successfully deployed a PHP Website with FreeBSD 12.1 being the new operating system rather than an upgrade?, using:

FreeBSD 12.1 + Apache 2.4.41 + PHP 7.4.3 + Mod_Security 2.9.3?


Thanks in advanced! Having some difficulties and am getting ready to rip apache2 apart to try and resolve this.


----------



## StreetDancer (Mar 3, 2020)

My Apache 2.4.41 Daemon Log /usr/local/www/apache24/logs/error/apache24-main-error.log:


```
[Tue Mar 03 06:01:50.582224 2020] [:notice] [pid 77867:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: StatusEngine call successfully sent. For more information visit: http://status.modsecurity.org/
[Tue Mar 03 06:01:50.719943 2020] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 78806:tid 34370666496] AH00489: Apache/2.4.41 (FreeBSD) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Mar 03 06:01:50.721480 2020] [core:notice] [pid 78806:tid 34370666496] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/local/sbin/httpd -D NOHTTPACCEPT'
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:37.740926 2020] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 78806:tid 34370666496] AH00491: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.222254 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity for Apache/2.9.3 (http://www.modsecurity.org/) configured.
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.223622 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: APR compiled version="1.7.0"; loaded version="1.7.0"
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.223976 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: PCRE compiled version="8.43 "; loaded version="8.43 2019-02-23"
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.224394 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: YAJL compiled version="2.1.0"
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.224645 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: LIBXML compiled version="2.9.10"
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.224947 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: StatusEngine call: "2.9.3,Apache,1.7.0/1.7.0,8.43/8.43 2019-02-23,(null),2.9.10,5c773d0f7d66a438b0843d9eef4522418f43f351"
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.314487 2020] [:notice] [pid 90585:tid 34370666496] ModSecurity: StatusEngine call successfully sent. For more information visit: http://status.modsecurity.org/
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.418657 2020] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 91278:tid 34370666496] AH00489: Apache/2.4.41 (FreeBSD) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Mar 03 06:02:38.419855 2020] [core:notice] [pid 91278:tid 34370666496] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/local/sbin/httpd -D NOHTTPACCEPT'
```

Mod_Security looks installed and functioning from my understanding with these logs.


----------

